# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Pitanje vezano za cybex sjedalice

## Ana i mamino zlato

Koja je razlika između navedenih ?
solution x 2 fix
solution x 2
solution x fix
solution x

I drugo pitanje, 
da li ta sjedalica koja je učvršćena kukama isofixa u autu gdje postoje, se može koristiti i u drugom autu koji ga nema ?

----------


## prima

čini mi se da bi nastavak od izofixa smetao u autu bez:
http://www.baby-markt.de/Autositze-u...z-15-bis-36-kg

i ja sam u kupovini sjedalica i cybex mi je jedna od opcija
koja je razlika neznam (osim izofixa, jel), ali evo kako prolaze na testovima ( ovo je zbrojni rezultat više različitih testova, manja brojka=bolji rezultat):
http://www.testberichte.de/f/1/29/19460.75955/1.html

----------


## prima

još detalj kod izofixa kod boostera.
concord sjedalice imaju u prodaji remen sa isofix kopčama ( cca 17 eur, iako je na linku skuplji tu mi je samo bolja slika), to mi se čini puno sretnije rješenje od klasičnog izofixa koji je ionako samo držač prazne sjedalice

http://www.eurekakids.net/en/babycar...fix/304104SNAP

----------


## superx

Kuke ne smetaju, daju se savinuti okrenes ih jednostavno i imas sjedalici za auto bez isofixa! Sjedalica je odlicna i vrlo cvrsta!

----------


## paid

j akupila jučer solution 2x, za sada sam prezadovoljna,čvrsta,udobna, maleni oduševljen, a i lijepa je,,,ima neki sustav sa strana koji dodatno štiti kod bočnih udara,,,super mi legla u auto...

----------


## Ame

Tražimo novo AS za malog od 3,5 godine, 13,5 kg i 97 cm. Za sad koristi Romer SafeFix Plus TT, ali će se u njega uskoro useliti seka. Planirali smo da kupimo Pallas ali nas je teta u prodavnici ubeđivala da je dečko prevelik i da neće trpeti taj zaštitni jastuk, te da komotno možemo kupiti Sollution. Ipak, čitam da se bez jastuka može voziti tek kad pređe 15 kg. Šta vi mislite? Često putujemo i po 1000 km, AS mora biti udobno. Kako vaša deca trpe taj jastuk? Znoje li se previše? I šta je to sa kvalitetom tkanine? Čitam da se izvlače neke elastične niti, šta li?
Može li mi neko reći i koja je razlika između Pallas fix i Pallas 2 fix?
Vozimo Renault Grand Scenic. Pozadi ima tri sedišta, i svako ima isofix. Zna li neko može li se u sredinu montirati Romer, a sa strane Cybex Pallas 2 fix? Cybex mi deluje preširok kod ramena.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Kupili smo nedavno AS cybex x fix u baby center u Ilirskoj Bistrici. Cijena je 179 eura s time da smo uzeli malo skuplju varijantu koja ima ugodniji materijal kao presvlaku. IVA za povrat iznosi oko 30 eura. 
Razlika između x fix i x2 fix je štoje x2 novija varijanta i ima jače bočne zaštite, nešto kao air bag.
Meni se nije činilo toliko bitno, a i sama x fix je na ADACovim testovima prolazila odlično, među najboljima. 
Montaža je super jednostavna. Može se koristiti i bez isofixa no onda se mora fiksirati pojasom kad dijete nije u AS.
Ako sam kome pomogla, drago mi je...

----------


## enela

Samo info: do 15.7. popust od 20% na neke modele u baby centru.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

a da li pallas 2x može bez isofixa u auto ili ne?

----------


## Ame

> a da li pallas 2x može bez isofixa u auto ili ne?


Izvini, tek sad vidim pitanje. Može i bez isofixa ali obavezno pre kupovine probaj sedište jer nekad ne može lepo da legne ili pojas nije dovoljno dugačak. 

Mi smo na kraju kupili Cybex Pallas 2 fix i prezadovoljni smo. Mali odlično podnosi onaj jastuk ispred. Jedino je problem što ne može u putu čitati knjige kao što je navikao. Sedište nismo uspeli da fiksiramo na sredinu zadnje klupe, jer je u nivou ramena preširoko. Tako se klinci voze sa strane, a ja ako treba uskočim u sredinu, i super mi je udobno.

----------


## kitty

Možda pitanje baš ne pripada na ovu tamu, ali evo da ne otvaram novu.

Da li netko zna koja je razlika između Cybex Juno 2 Fix i Cybex Juno Fix sjedalice? Ili je to jedno te isto? Na ADAC stranicama a i na Amazonu nalazim Juno 2 Fix ali u našim trgovinama ga nema. Jel to neki noviji model koji još nije došao kod nas ili naši jednostavno izostavljaju tu dvojku u nazivu sjedalice?

----------

